# Fs/Ft nice Audi A6 2002



## Dejavue_Ind (Aug 17, 2011)

Have a really nice clean title Audi A6 for sale or trade. 160k, ice cold ac/ good working heat, all electrical and mechanical is perfect. This car is very well maintained and nearly perfect. Interior has not one defect in it, body ony has one small dent. Comes on 19in staggered Monet hype wheels with like new Toyo tires, costed me $2000 for wheels and tires alone. Car also has got tons of maintenance done just this year, from new axles to new torque converter, suspension bushings, seals, battery.. its like a new car again. Also has added LED front fog lights to looks like newer model Audi, smoked tails and side markers, and has new axleback dual Magnaflow exhaust with stock looking but bigger chrome tips, looks real sharp and sounds amazing About $5000 in maintenance just this year alone. In just wheels and maintenance this year is what im asking for this car. I love this car and love driving it but I really need a truck or suv for work. Needs to be a v8 so i can pull a trailer with it. My car looks great and turns heads everywhere I go so your trade offer needs to be something nice as well. I will also trade for something worth less with cash on top from your end. Call or text at 480-220-2331. Thx


----------

